# How Much PSI does the Turbo on the 2007 Passat 2.0 T put out? And who loves it?



## 99g07p (Feb 6, 2008)

*2.0 T Passat VS Civic SI. Who wins it? (Origially how much PSI does the 2.0T Passat have?)*

2.0 T Passat VS Civic SI. Who wins it? And why?
Originally: How Much PSI does the Turbo on the 2007 Passat 2.0 T put out?
I love the way this car moves with the ESP off. Its so lovely.








I love when the little Honda Civic roll up next to me and think they are going to win...lol...I LOVE IT


_Modified by 99g07p at 3:54 PM 6-29-2008_


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: How Much PSI does the Turbo on the 2007 Passat 2.0 T put out? And who loves it? (99g07p)*

i am by no means an expert...but if u search or google..whatever...the stock boost curve on a 2.0t VW (I HAVE A PASSAT AND ENJOY URINATING ON THE HONDA 4 DOORS) is 10-12 lbs holding at whatever rpm...our smaller k03 turbos dont have a long powerband... and i get a spike of 14-15 on my boost gauge..and hold 12psi about 90% of the time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: How Much PSI does the Turbo on the 2007 Passat 2.0 T put out? And who loves it? (99g07p)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99g07p* »_How Much PSI does the Turbo on the 2007 Passat 2.0 T put out?
I love the way this car moves with the ESP off. Its so lovely.








I love when the little Honda Civic roll up next to me and think they are going to win...lol...I LOVE IT

Not to be rude, but that's kinda sad that you're excited about beating civics, it's not exactly bragging material and is kinda embarassing =/
They're made for economy by honda. Only the SI or Type R is meant to be fast, and they're both faster then your Passat








You should spike near 14 psi and taper down to 9 psi by redline, I believe.


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

ahem... Stock SI vs a stock Passat should be a good run.. chipped passat will Bitch slap a SI.. and i know because my coworker has one.. and we do runs.. although he is now more bolted than before and he is faster now.. but his stock LSD and 17s help him out. 
Your right the Passat should not be racing Civics.. thats GTI territory. jk
JT


----------



## 99g07p (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: How Much PSI does the Turbo on the 2007 Passat 2.0 T put out? And who loves it? (gtiiiiiiii)*

Listen Bud Im not going to be rude to you but I know for a fact that an SI is not faster than my Passat as I had an 2006 Si coupe. They only come 197 hp and very low on the torque end. Why dont you just come out the closet and say that you love Honda. Whats embarassing is when a Civic comes up next to me revving his little itty bitty engine and thinks hes going somewhere with his little oil gauges and sh*t. Please dont get me started you are probably a Civic owner thats trying figure out a way to beat a 2.0T VW and have come here for solutions. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 99g07p (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (x9t)*

And I race my golf with the Civics and they cant even keep up with me. A 2.slow engine and CAI is all I have (for now). And again as stated before I know that a stock SI cannot beat a Stock Passat. Good Run yes long run Passat hands down


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

It's easy man. Just buy a boost controller in eBay and hook it up to the two dangling cables in the turbo. Put it in MAX and you'll beat even the upcoming 2010 NSX! That's right, those Honda engines ain't got nothing on our turboz!


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Aguilar)*

I used to race civics in the B6. But my example is different, we only used to do it off-road, in reverse, all while rallying through ponds.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_I used to race civics in the B6. But my example is different, we only used to do it off-road, in reverse, all while rallying through ponds.








Good start to the work day...thanks man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rbradleymedmd at 9:07 AM 6-25-2008_


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_I used to race civics in the B6. But my example is different, we only used to do it off-road, in reverse, all while rallying through ponds.

LOL


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (prodigymb)*

are you seriously here bragging about how fast the passat is. Don't get me wrong I like my passat over other cars for a lot of reasons but I never bought it to be my sports car, thats what the fast is for


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: How Much PSI does the Turbo on the 2007 Passat 2.0 T put out? And who loves it? (99g07p)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99g07p* »_How Much PSI does the Turbo on the 2007 Passat 2.0 T put out?
I love the way this car moves with the ESP off. Its so lovely.








I love when the little Honda Civic roll up next to me and think they are going to win...lol...I LOVE IT









....the short answer... stock... about 10 psi.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

i love the blatant hate for hondas....beyond stupid


----------



## 13sec B6 (Feb 19, 2007)

si's are running 14.7 with average drivers, stock passats arent even 14s with a great driver...


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (mrbikle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrbikle* »_i love the blatant hate for hondas....beyond stupid 

call me stupid then....i freakin hate hondas...and i have smoked several si sedans...the passat has more tq and hp.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: How Much PSI does the Turbo on the 2007 Passat 2.0 T put out? And who loves it? (99g07p)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99g07p* »_Listen Bud Im not going to be rude to you but I know for a fact that an SI is not faster than my Passat as I had an 2006 Si coupe. They only come 197 hp and very low on the torque end. Why dont you just come out the closet and say that you love Honda. Whats embarassing is when a Civic comes up next to me revving his little itty bitty engine and thinks hes going somewhere with his little oil gauges and sh*t. Please dont get me started you are probably a Civic owner thats trying figure out a way to beat a 2.0T VW and have come here for solutions. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Meanwhile I drive a 2006 gti that is a mid 13 second car. Can you even hit mid 14's? The civic si with a halfway decent driver will beat your passat, I'm sorry to break the news to you but it's the cold hard facts of life I guess.
Yeah I'm secretly a honda driver, good one.


----------



## Scott78 (Apr 26, 2007)

MotorTrend has the Si as being a 6.7 0-60 and the 1/4 at [email protected] mph, MotorTrend has the Passat as being 6.7 0-60 and the 1/4 at [email protected] The Si was a coupe. The Passat was a 6sp stick. Thanks GT17V for the info on boost.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: How Much PSI does the Turbo on the 2007 Passat 2.0 T put out? And who loves it? (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
Yeah I'm secretly a honda driver, good one.

OH?
My research in the past showed that the 6MT base model passat was only 15lbs heavier than a GLI. It also had less drag (coefficient of friction) than the GLI/GTI.
Stg2 passats surely are sleepers!


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: How Much PSI does the Turbo on the 2007 Passat 2.0 T put out? And who loves it? (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_
Can you even hit mid 14's? The civic si with a halfway decent driver will beat your passat, I'm sorry to break the news to you but it's the cold hard facts of life I guess.


FWIW, I damn well better be right around 14.0 with all the **** I've put into the car...and that's with an automatic. I'm not saying that my car is fast by any means, but I'm hoping that a fully bolted (except h20/meth) will come damn close...hopefully. I still have to add a HPFP, but then I will take my chances.


----------



## 99g07p (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*

This is so true. No stock si is running a 14.6 without any mods. They cant get off the line. Granted they have great first and second gear but that doesnt make up for torque. There's is significantly lower


----------



## 99g07p (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: How Much PSI does the Turbo on the 2007 Passat 2.0 T put out? And who loves it? (gtiiiiiiii)*

If you were to look on youtube you will see that a stock passat has run in the 14's. Trust me, I know that SI's cant beat me at least. I have yet to lose to an SI. Put your money where your mouth is and Ill show you. Great driver or not. The car does not have enough tq or hp to get there. Just try it trust me.


----------



## 99g07p (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (Scott78)*

good point scott78 the SI is a coupe which is a lot lighter than our very safe and luxurious Passat. And they were still unable to out run the quarter mile


----------



## 99g07p (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: How Much PSI does the Turbo on the 2007 Passat 2.0 T put out? And who loves it? (syntrix)*

Damn near all passats are sleepers. Everyone sees them as a family car. These cars move without effort. They are great stock and with a little money this car could be monstrous


----------



## x9t (Sep 19, 2005)

Base Passat is 3308 according to VW.. and 3350 for the GLI.. so im sure the Passat can hit 14s with some bolt ons.. 
Si is about 400 pounds lighter.. only reason they quick.. but get 3 people in it.. heck even my buddys stock wagon 2.0t AT pulled on my buddys SI haha it was very funny.. although at the top end the Si was pulling..
JT


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (99g07p)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99g07p* »_And I race my golf with the Civics and they cant even keep up with me. A 2.slow engine and CAI is all I have (for now). And again as stated before I know that a stock SI cannot beat a Stock Passat. Good Run yes long run Passat hands down

I am willing to bet a stock SI will walk your Passat HANDS DOWN. I've seen a SI with just a CAI (I inspected both cars) walk a GTI DSG w/APR Chip.







Don't underestimate the power of the so called economy vehicles.


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (brandon0221)*

I can't stand hondas but I will also say that the new SI is no joke. And as far as passats being quick mine can't come close to hangin with my gti. I don't know why people make these comparisons. And then to say yeah well my passat with every bolt on available will beat a stock one. What happens when the SI gets a few bolt ons. Two very different machines made for very different reasons


----------



## brandon0221 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (vdubobsession)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubobsession* »_I can't stand hondas but I will also say that the new SI is no joke. And as far as passats being quick mine can't come close to hangin with my gti. I don't know why people make these comparisons. And then to say yeah well my passat with every bolt on available will beat a stock one. What happens when the SI gets a few bolt ons. Two very different machines made for very different reasons

That's what I'm saying. All you have to do to an SI is CAI,Headers,Exhaust, and Hondata. They are pretty quick and far underestimated. If you throw some Cams in there well guess what it will pretty much be walking a lot of GTI with full bolt ons.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (brandon0221)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brandon0221* »_
I am willing to bet a stock SI will walk your Passat HANDS DOWN. I've seen a SI with just a CAI (I inspected both cars) walk a GTI DSG w/APR Chip.







Don't underestimate the power of the so called economy vehicles.









thats obsurd...im no sayin the passat is a fast car..but im tellin u i have slapped SI sedans...all i have is a CAI...from a roll its NOOO CONTEST!!!! from a stand still lil more difficult but thats why imma good driver..o wait i have an auto..lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (08 passat turbo)*

in stock mode i spike at 14-15 psi red line at 10-11 in 4th gear
93 oct mode i spike at 18-19 psi red line at 10-11 in 4th gear
i have an 06 auto stage2 passat with intake.
i ran a 14.3 with real heavy rims, all season tires, a bad pcv,
and crazy wheel spin. 
i have a few g35, and 350z notches under my belt. its alot of fun.
the car is alot faster on a roll than off the line. 
since my last runs at the track my car is much faster, i might be able to run under 14 seconds.











_Modified by NEW2B at 12:01 PM 6-28-2008_


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_in stock mode i spike at 14-15 psi red line at 10-11 in 4th gear
93 oct mode i spike at 18-19 psi red line at 10-11 in 4th gear
i have an 06 auto stage2 passat with intake.
i ran a 14.3 with real heavy rims, all season tires, a bad pcv,
and crazy wheel spin. 
i have a few g35, and 350z notches under my belt. its alot of fun.
the car is alot faster on a roll than off the line. 
since my last runs at the track my car is much faster, i might be able to run under 14 seconds.









_Modified by NEW2B at 12:01 PM 6-28-2008_

that mph is about as fast as stock GTI's..

anywho, its really funny to see all the hate towards these hondas... the k20's that come in the rsx's and si's are very very stout powerplants...


----------



## Scott78 (Apr 26, 2007)

Honda motors are great, among the best in the world in terms of cost. I have NEVER seen a Si with a CAI beat a GTI chipped in a 1/4. Not that it can't be done but there is about a 40-50 hp and 100 torqe diff. between the 2 as talked about in this forum. Would the 400 lbs make that much difference?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_
that mph is about as fast as stock GTI's..

anywho, its really funny to see all the hate towards these hondas... the k20's that come in the rsx's and si's are very very stout powerplants...

He has an AUTO passat.
anywho....


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Well since it seems that Passats are getting no love here (respectfully so, I guess)...what can one do to get that sedan moving quicker w/o leaving the tranny on the side of the road?


----------



## 99g07p (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

I give this Passat a lot of love. Lets be real this car is very heavy compared to the civic. I take nothing away from Civics like I said I had one myself but the tq and hp off this engine are ridiculous. These cars are definite sleepers. And as stated before by myself and another VDUBBER, I have beaten on the roll and off the line. Its definitely harder off the line but Its definitely possible. These Passats move


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: How Much PSI does the Turbo on the 2007 Passat 2.0 T put out? And who loves it? (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
FWIW, I damn well better be right around 14.0 with all the **** I've put into the car...and that's with an automatic. I'm not saying that my car is fast by any means, but I'm hoping that a fully bolted (except h20/meth) will come damn close...hopefully. I still have to add a HPFP, but then I will take my chances.

I was actually talking about a stock si vs stock passat.
Here's the mods on a 13.9 @ 101 mph run in a civic si.
Injen CAI/DCRH/Vibrant Catback/p2r spacer and gaskets/Corsport IMG/Coolant By-pass..
That's not even with a reflash =/
Do I like the new civic si? No. I think their motor is crap for tuning and just not worth anyone's time. I still don't think it does anyone any good to pretend like they aren't really close to as fast as most mkv's.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
He has an AUTO passat.
anywho....

right, just saw that. they are NOT dsg right? just a 6spd tip iirc.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_
right, just saw that. they are NOT dsg right? just a 6spd tip iirc.


winner.


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

sweettttt


----------



## 99g07p (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

I definitely prefer it in 6mt. If you wanna run you gotta have stick.


----------



## 99g07p (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: 2.0 T Passat VS Civic SI. Who wins it? (99g07p)*

ttt


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

New2B's APR sII Boost Logs...


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

i made pee-pee on an srt4 yesterday...but i think he didnt know how 2 drive 2 be honest...hey NO ONE TOLD HIM2 BUY STICK..LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99g07p (Feb 6, 2008)

LEave the stick driving to the people who know how to drive them. 
I made pee-pee on a BMW 525i he tried to down shift from 5th to 2nd...ouch 
NON-DRIVERS


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (99g07p)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99g07p* »_LEave the stick driving to the people who know how to drive them. 
I made pee-pee on a BMW 525i he tried to down shift from 5th to 2nd...ouch 
NON-DRIVERS

5-2...is that guy an idiot!!! and u have more courage than i..i see 5 series bmw i hang back and watch him fly by..lol...i know better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

